# Afraid to go home.....



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My DH just called and said that Doc ate a hole in our leather couch. He, of course, then pulled the stuffing out of the cushion. He is 11 months old and has never done this before. He did eat a hole in the carpet, so he isn't an angel.

I know it's our fault for not having him in his expen while we are gone, but he's been really good. I guess he's lost that priveledge, but I'm not sure if my DH is ever going to speak to me again. They are MY dogs, as he says. How in the world do I fix my couch? 
We have a leak in our roof and need it repaired/replaced, and DH is in the process of redoing our garage. He's pretty short tempered and really tired from working then working at home, too. I could shoot Doc right now......

Of course, I know, Doc won't have a clue he did something bad, so it won't do any good to say anything to him when I get home. It's my DH I'm afraid of......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhhh I would be a little afraid too! Poor Doc,, the sad part is just what you said, he wont understand that he did anything wrong, and of course it is way after the fact. I guess it's time to go furniture shopping - thats the bright side!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh no, Judy. Bad, bad Doc. 

Yesterday we discovered that Rumor, when she gets excited that someone is coming home, jumps on the chairs by our bay window and nips the chairs. Both chairs have holes in them. DH was furious even though he doesn't like the chairs. Thankfully they weren't expensive and we'll replace them but still, it's maddening!! We already cover our family room couch and chairs with throws unless we have guests so I guess we'll have to do that for living room furniture too. Not exactly the decorative look we're going for. 
I feel your pain.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no Judy! I'm sorry....yikes....:bolt:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Judy I am sorry! Perhaps you let DH pick out a new leather recliner!!! Some of them don't even look like recliners now. Or could Doc have possibly just chewed the cushion? maybe you could just have that re-covered. 

But don't be afraid to go home...as you said Doc is a puppy and DH just has to understand that. Be firm with DH and back to diligence with Doc. We have two sets of new french doors...one was knawed by Jasper the other by Cash ---right at puppy height. Now we don't even notice it. Although I do wish my DH would sand and paint it. 

good luck-- be sure to post later so we know how it went.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yikes. Yesterday was the first time ever that I have let Cicero have the run of the house while I went to show a house. I was gone for an hour and a half -- and nothing wrong anywhere. I was so proud. Now....it's back to the crate since I am thinking he "might" chew up somethings. Doc's face reminds me of Cicero...they look so sweet!!

I know you feel sick. Sick that it happen and sick about seeing your couch. Hopefully, it will be in an area that can be repaired.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would be afraid to go home too. Maybe you could stop and pick up DH's favorite dinner first!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I'm home...DH went back to work at the bank, so I'm safe for awhile. It's a big hole right in the center of the cushion. I can't buy a new couch....this one is fairly new.....$2000 or so if I remember right. It's actually, or was, the nicest piece of furniture in our house. I'm going to take it to the furniture store tomorrow and see if the company can recover it.....oh my, oh my.....Doc and I go for our last session of obedience training tonight. I'm thinking he needs a LOT more. This REALLY makes me mad.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, any chance you bought the leather protection they often push when they sell you a leather piece of furniture? I believe this would be covered if you did. 

Can you flip it? I am so sorry. I know how you must feel.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't flip it.....hmmm, knowing me, I didn't pay anymore than I had to, so I doubt I bought any protection. We've had it probably 5 years...that's new to me! 

I've got some big pork chops on the grill.....I will be gone with Doc by the time he comes home from work and when I get home, he'll probably be in bed....well, at least I hope he is! Dale, you are right...they look so sweet! I'd like to smack that sweet little face right now.....grrrrr...OK, I"m just kidding, I wouldn't smack him, so don't turn me in or anything, OK? I'm just really upset and hope and pray we can get it fixed.

Pork Chops are burning....that's not good......later.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

My dane chewed the trim around our front door when we moved into our newly built house. We'd only been there two days. I think he (the dane) was feeling insecure and that's why it happened, let's just say that the husband was really mad at "my dog," and that a great dane can do some real damage in a short time. Yep, that's why I usually crate my dogs nomatter how old they get!  Hope you can recover the cushion.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Judy... just remember is JUST FURNITURE!!! That is replaceable. I know its really hard right now, but seriously, your DH will get over it. He may not trust Doc anymore, but he will get over it. I know they have people that can come and repair leather couches, I am sure you could google someone in your area that can do it. It might be expensive.

I think you should look into some furniture protection like plastic covers for when you are out etc. Don't avoid your hubby, just tell him your sorry and what you can do about this and how you will try to prevent it in the future. Then win him over with a romantic dinner and so forth.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Judy... just remember is JUST FURNITURE!!! That is replaceable. I know its really hard right now, but seriously, your DH will get over it. He may not trust Doc anymore, but he will get over it. I know they have people that can come and repair leather couches, I am sure you could google someone in your area that can do it. It might be expensive.
> 
> I think you should look into some furniture protection like plastic covers for when you are out etc. Don't avoid your hubby, just tell him your sorry and what you can do about this and how you will try to prevent it in the future. Then win him over with a romantic dinner and so forth.


Nice advice Estrella. I'll add that "make up sex" is my DH's answer to everything. :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Amy - EXACTLY!!!

Its bad but its sooo true....ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I know they sell leather repair kits. Depending on how huge the hole is, you may be able to fix it yourself. If not, I'm sure it can be reupholstered, so don't worry too much. My neighbor's beagle ate both arms off of her antique velvet couch. I guess at the time it seemed like a good idea to Jake (the naughty beagle).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ooohhhh, I'm so sorry. I've never crated a dog nor had it destroy anything but I can just imagine! arghh!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry! :hug:

(and to think, we just started leaving Roxie out of her pen when we leave for a bit during the day...maybe shouldn't do that, huh?)


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

....Feel your pain.... Moxie (10 months) hasn't outgrown his "chew and mouth everything" stage and I have to supervise him ALWAYS. I actually can hardly even imagine a day when I will be able to leave him alone loose. I discovered some nibbling on the woodwork trim today.
Meanwhile, however, forgive yourself, ride out your husband's "simmer time" and then find a pretty throw that you can drape and tuck over the area if it cannot be fixed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No words of wisdom here. I know exactly how you feel, Years ago my boxers, 4 of them, broke through our screen door during an electrical storm and destroyed all the cushions and plants. I did a major cleanup before my DH got home and just mention the door in passing. Told him the cushions were dirty and I was having them cleaned. Which was kind of true, he never noticed the different fabric.

Hopefully the furniture store will be able to replace the cushion.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Greet him in your birthday suit and he will forget about the hole in the couch, plus he will to happy to be mad.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok....been there and done that! One of my dogs, not Valentino, chewed two big holes in our leather sectional several years ago. Oh man, was DH P.O.ed in a BIG way! We called a leather repair guy to come over and take a look at it.....turns out for us it was too expensive so DH made us keep it and use it like that for more years than I would have liked! FYI....I covered the holes with a throw. We actually just replaced that awful sectional this year.....I won't even let Valentino near the new one! He is a chewer when he gets bored. I think i posted pics once of his masterpiece called "Dogs chewing holes in the wall"......it wasn't a best seller! Hopefully you can get yours repaired! FORGOT TO ADD....Valentino DID contribute to that "holey" sectional.....i posted pics in the gallery once of Valentino after he pulled all the stuffing out of one of the holes.....fun times! yeah.....


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you. I am not sure how you repair your couch or your situation with DH, but I am concerned that Doc will continue to chew away at this spot (he had so much fun the first time and has no clue he has caused such a problem). I would spray it with bitter apple and keep him away from the area. 

((((Hugs)))) to you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Judy, I'm still thinking about you. If it was me I think I would have cried, felt sick, and maybe smacked Cicero and put him in his crate and ignored him the rest of the night. My DH can be mad with me...but not at me..or I would have to crate him with his sweetie pie!! It is a BIG thing, not a $20.00 book or even a $100.00 pair of shoes. I do hope you can get it repaired for a decent amount. No woman wants to have to deal with trying to hide a big hole in the center of a sofa cushion. Sometimes we just forget with these sweet furbabies...that dogs will be dogs!

I've find out on this thread that I don't think like some women. "I" would have to have done something really really bad to have make-up sex...so it don't happen in this house.ound: I do think maybe Doc should give some good ear lickies over the next few days. 

Please let us know how things turn out --- and I'm hoping for good news.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So much good advice.....
Let me see....the cushion is off of the couch for now. The hole is the size of a grapefruit, so I don't see how a patch kit would work. I could try to cover it with a quilt or something, but that's not going to keep him from going after it again. Geez, I really love my leather couch! #$%$

DH is pretty steamed. Just to let you know, if I met him in my b-day suit, he'd probably :faint: and offering sex would give him a heart attack! No, unfortunately, that's not going to happen around here, so I just have to keep Doc in his expen for now. Of course, that's what I've said all along......maybe now DH will listen!:ear:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, I was posting at the same time you were.....I agree..this is a big thing. And, in my house, it woudn't be called make up sex, it would be called a miracle! 

Anyway....I'll let you all know what I can get done. I'm thinking I need to get another job.......you guys are great!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe its a leather thing? My guys NEVER EVER chew up anything of value. ( well except for my Bose headphone, HELLO! ) But they did make a nice hole in our leather couch. 

What I think happens is, because its leather, maybe accidentally a small nip happens, and then when they see that and the goodies inside, they go all out when bored. One time Goldie lost a treat in between our cushions and when digging for it, made a small hole and it was downhill from there. 

I dont have leather anymore, but I do feel your pain. 

Surely he has done something wrong this week? Or tonight? He is a man, its just a matter of time. Then yall can call it even.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ha, Melissa! I wish I could say he's done something wrong, but right now he is working really hard on fixing our garage. He took the shingles off today and hauled them away. That was after he worked all morning, then went back to work to mow. He's 62 and exhausted. When he came home, not only was there a hole in our couch, but I guess our lab had thrown up all over the carpet! At that point, I think he wanted to kill me right along with the dogs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Judy, your poor husband. A chewed up couch and vomit too. Yikes. 

Husbands. Isn't it funny how the dogs are OUR dogs when they do something bad but THEIR dogs when people are fawning all over them saying what beautiful dogs they are.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Judy- That's the pits. I had a lhasa years ago that was quite old and developed a swallowing condition. She constantly spit up on our carpets. I was working then, and moved our sofa against our grandfather clock to fence her into our tiled entryway. When I came home at lunch, she not only chewed through the sofa, but chewed the wood corners of our grandfather clock. What can you do? :frusty:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well.....I hate to say it......Maybe you need another dog? Two don't seem to get bored. Mine run around trying to steal each others toys and bullys that are laying all over the place.
(probably not a good idea, huh?)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy,
I just thought of something. When I got our leather love seat and seperately the chairs and ottoman they came with a leather patch attached to them. If you can tilt up the couch alittle-----look under there for a patch hanging down. My ottoman has a chunk (small square)attached to the inside zipper part(you can't see it without unzipping). I'm hoping this will be helpful. I'm sorry I didn't remember it in my earlier post.

Also-if worse comes to worse,you could pick a contrasting fabric to have the cushions recovered with. Lots of styles now have only the back and arms leather and the cushions a fabric. It could be a cheaper "fix" and still look updated.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Well.....I hate to say it......Maybe you need another dog? Two don't seem to get bored. Mine run around trying to steal each others toys and bullys that are laying all over the place.
> (probably not a good idea, huh?)


If only that were true! I just broke Capote of chewing on the windowsill corners..the gate..the corners of the cabinets..the blinds (all with bitter apple) ..then I added taylor to the frey. Luckily she stayed away from all of those areas..half of which are repaired...she just went straight for the kitchen table and the chairs.. ..they both like wood apparently. So I slathered bitter apple on that too. I'm hoping it's because she's getting her adult teeth in and it's just a phase. She has plenty of toys and bones to chew on! Why she needs to chew on my table is beyond me!

I feel your pain! ..there are definately repair kits for leather as well as people who repair leather professionally. There's some sort of..glue like gel that they use with a patch that blends with the color and when it's done correctly you never see the hole! I used to work at Thomasville..they have all sorts of lil tricks for fixing furniture.  Including doggie sized holes.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dear Judy,
I am so sorry to hear about your couch!
I hope Doc makes up to your hubby big time.... don't forget, they do sense these things.....
Good luck!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Mindy, that's good to know. We live in small town, IL, so I may have to go to a bigger city to get it fixed. Julie, I'll look the couch over to see if I can find a piece of leather. Maybe I'll get lucky and be able to get it fixed.
As far as another dog goes...I aleady have three. Izzy, our other Hav, has never really done anything too bad. She chew a dime size hole in our bedroom carpet, but it's hardly noticeable.
I was thinking about telling DH about all the damage all of your dogs have done in the past, but decided that really wouldn't make him feel any better about having dogs! He NEVER wanted dogs....he just puts up with them because he loves me! 
Doc is in my lap as I type....oblivious to the turmoil rumbling around him....ah to be a dog!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it takes a while before they can be left alone. Even at 2 yrs old , I am just allowing Henry free reign in the home, and that is only sometimes (if I think I will be delayed.)

I would not be overly concerned about your belongings (sorry) as I would be about the pup getting hurt when roaming in the home unsupervised.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

When we got Sophie at 4 mo. old, the breeder told me she was starting to chew wood furniture and to keep a watch on her. Sure enough, she chewed the ends of the rocker, cabinet doors, molding...so I knew I had to nip it in the bud. I used one of the Yuck sprays and was vigilant at catching her in the act with a loud "uh-uh". We also got her a variety of chew toys (she loves the bigger rawhides with the smooth knotted ends) and play tug with her a lot. She has not chewed on furniture or wood for a long time now...however holes in undies and socks still happen *sigh*.

She is by herself from 7:30 am to 3 pm when the kids get home from school. Between the four of us, we try to tire her out with walks, fetch, and tug when we are home. A tired dog is a less mischievous dog!

I'm sooo sorry about your lovely couch, hopefully you can get this under control!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Perugina said:


> When we got Sophie at 4 mo. old, the breeder told me she was starting to chew wood furniture and to keep a watch on her. Sure enough, she chewed the ends of the rocker, cabinet doors, molding...so I knew I had to nip it in the bud. I used one of the Yuck sprays and was vigilant at catching her in the act with a loud "uh-uh". We also got her a variety of chew toys (she loves the bigger rawhides with the smooth knotted ends) and play tug with her a lot. She has not chewed on furniture or wood for a long time now...however holes in undies and socks still happen *sigh*.
> 
> She is by herself from 7:30 am to 3 pm when the kids get home from school. Between the four of us, we try to tire her out with walks, fetch, and tug when we are home. A tired dog is a less mischievous dog!
> 
> I'm sooo sorry about your lovely couch, hopefully you can get this under control!


something that helped me is my kitchen entry is about as wide as a doorway..even though its an open concept. ...so I can gate off the kitchen and they just stay in there during the day..then I don't feel mean for leaving them locked up ..they're not in their crate and they have room to romp and play but just not enough to reek total havok on my house..lol


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I feel your pain. Titan has also eaten my sofa. Now he is teaching his puppies to eat it more. I have so much bitter apple on thing's around this house it smell's of rotten apples when you come into the door. I have never had such a distructive breed of dog in my life and I have had many dog's over my 61 year's. I hope by now your DH is at least speaking to you.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

JAEwton said:


> I feel your pain. Titan has also eaten my sofa. Now he is teaching his puppies to eat it more. I have so much bitter apple on thing's around this house it smell's of rotten apples when you come into the door. I have never had such a distructive breed of dog in my life and I have had many dog's over my 61 year's. I hope by now your DH is at least speaking to you.


Capote's gotten the hint..the bitter apple helped him..he doesn't chew on any woodwork now.

...but if you leave out your underwear or some cardboard you're on your SOL.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh did I mention the pup's ate a hole in my patio screen door the other day? Yep they sure did and then lined up to go thru it to the back yard. Now mind you this hole is about 4 inches from the open dog door so they weren't trapped inside. Yes they did line up outside to come back in one at a time. If it weren't so nut's it would be funny.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been hoping to read Judy that your leather couch came with a piece like mine did. So far--I haven't had this happen.....Quincy did however love electrical cords as a pup. YIKES!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie said:


> I've been hoping to read Judy that your leather couch came with a piece like mine did. So far--I haven't had this happen.....Quincy did however love electrical cords as a pup. YIKES!


Abby chewed the plugs and cords of both of our living room lamps last week. It is just a miracle she didn't get eloctrocuted! What did you do to prevent this problem? I'm afraid she won't be so lucky next time. We did get the bitter apple and put it on what's left of the cord. My DH is waiting to put on the new cords he bought. She also drug the lamp several feet across the room and it is very big and heavy - DH said it was close to tipping over when he found it.

Kathie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Judy, I just found this thread. I just love your Doc and Izzy. But it is hard when our babies do bad things. Especially bad, expensive-to-fix things. Lincoln ate a hole in the drywall when he was little and Scout has chewed the corners off my baseboard molding in several places. :frusty: 

I hope you will be able to find a solution - like the patch Julie mentioned. Or maybe you can find a similar piece of leather and have it patched. Sometimes people drape a throw over the couch from top to bottom, just over one side....maybe you can try to hide it until it's fixed. Sigh.

I guess rawhide, which many dogs love to chew, is essentially the same as leather.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, I'm got to take up for Doc a minute because he is precious. I noticed you said your Lab had thrown up. Could he have been the one that chewed the sofa and maybe ate some stuffing? The investigator in me is coming out -- with 3 dogs -- how do we know Doc is to blame????


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's worse than the three pairs of glasses Gryff ate. Youch.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I really don't know if it was Doc, but Kai, our lab is 11 years old and has never, ever done anything like that. She doesn't even get on the couch anymore. I think Doc might have been chewing on a toy and since the leather is real loose, he might have gotten some of it accidently, then it was off to the races. I really don't know for sure, but he sleeps on the couch all the time.
Julie, I did find a piece of leather stapled 10 times to the underside of the couch. I took it to the furniture store as it had a lot of information on the back of it. They are going to see if they can get a piece from the company. The piece might be big enough to patch the hole, but I don't think we have anyone in the area who can fix it. I haven't searched yet until I hear from the furniture store.

It sounds like many of you have gone through stuff like this. Neither one of mine ever chewed wood or anything...but the carpet has taken a few hits. My DH has made up to him, which I thought he would. He said last night.."I'm still mad at you, but your such a good pup, otherwise"......it's sure a good thing they are so cute!!!

Thanks for all you concern and ideas......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy A said:


> .."I'm still mad at you, but your such a good pup, otherwise"......it's sure a good thing they are so cute!!!
> 
> Thanks for all you concern and ideas......


awww.... I love DH's when they are sweet... Yes it's a good thing they are so cute... some animals are made with camoflage defense, others smell, but our little Havs protect themselves by being so cute and smart...

Good Luck Judy!!! did you ask the furniture store if you could just buy one cushion? ...It may not match exactly but soon enough it would have "that sundance"(that's what we call the weathered, dogs sit on me and scratchlook)


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Pups (and kids) will do damage! I had to throw the "kids" in there because all you moms know how much damage they can do...from writing on the walls with marker to that ball in the living room accidently knocking over your favorite lamp...

Cazzie began eating holes in my almost-new berber carpet which as you know, then pulls away in great strips. He also began eating a hole in a quilt which thankfully was not expensive (the handmade one is put away.) I decided he was bored and got Chelsie to keep him company. She promptly began gnawing on my shelving unit from Pier One which wasn't cheap, let me tell you! We put a little touch up paint on it and unless someone is down on their hands and knees they'll never notice...

I guess the bottom line is that our dogs are messy but they bring so much joy to our lives! What an empty, sterile, lifeless home without them. And remember, no piece of furniture or carpeting or whatever, lasts forever. But all those tail wags, kisses and happy greetings will be in our hearts as long as we live. 

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like to me, Doc started digging on the couch and then made a small rip. Once that occured he saw something underneath and started digging more until he got big. Brando alwasy digs on my couch and bed. If I don't stop him after a bit, he would dig a hole to China if he could. 

You would be surprised what kinds of rips a good place can fix. Is it possible to take it back to where you bought it? They ususally have people who can fix things.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My friends Boxer(who is an escape artist) chewed through a window frame in the living room yesterday while she was gone. He continued chewing until he could pry the window open and then proceeded to jump through the screen! 
:jaw: Her husband is NOT happy....of course now the dog is "her dog"


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Sounds like to me, Doc started digging on the couch and then made a small rip. Once that occured he saw something underneath and started digging more until he got big. Brando alwasy digs on my couch and bed. If I don't stop him after a bit, he would dig a hole to China if he could.
> 
> You would be surprised what kinds of rips a good place can fix. Is it possible to take it back to where you bought it? They ususally have people who can fix things.


Wow, Sophie digs in the couch, chair, bed, her bed...we thought she was just psycho!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree, as darling as my Moxie is, if given a choice, he will always choose mouth mischief. Today I found his unmistakable teeth marks on my eyeglasses, the glass part!!
I keep thinking he will outgrow this.....
None of our bigger dogs over the years were this bad, this long. :frusty:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*two havs chew on each other not objects*

Mine chew on each other, never on anything else. They play fight all day long and then sleep, eat, and play fight some more. They adore each other.

We did have little kongs with treats inside for them to chew when they were teething. They also have bully sticks. Our trainer had us get sanitized bones filled with liver treat for them if they had a chewing desire. Neither one of them has chewed up anything in the house (except Daisy who chewed my expensive mouth guard but that smells like meat probably). My bad for leaving it out near the bed where she sleeps. I also give them chewies to clean their teeth on a regular basis.

I know every dog is different, some have higher oral drive than others, just like people do. Riki was lonely alone even when I was with him. He just wanted a buddy, he would get so excited when we went to training...he was so excited to see his havanese buddies that he would cry three miles before we got to Sue Nelson's house knowing we were getting close.

Now they do chew toilet paper rolls and shred paper. This they do chew and rip apart.

I don't know if your husband would want a second, and it would be my hope that no more big chewing would go on...but that would be a risk you would have to be willing to take.

Now my cat on the other hand has destroyed more leather than I wish to say. Using shoes, briefcases and chairs as scratching posts. Argh. Maybe that is why I got lucky and got havanese that don't chew things...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*PS Smaller dogs take longer to mature*

Smaller dogs, like havanese, live longer...and also take longer to mature. I figure they are still puppies until 18 months just about the time they stop matting so much, puppy adolescence is finally over.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I forgot about the time little 5lb puppy Cash, chewed through the 1" round support underneath of our wicker chair. He had been scooting under there when we weren't around and knawing at it like a beaver, first one side then the other until he had his very own portable chew stick which was the first time we noticed it. LOL. it is a good thing they are so darn cute.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd forgotten about Roxie crawling under the couch when she was just a tiny thing. It was her favorite place to nap when we were in the room. I used to hear her rustling around under there and just thought she was making herself comfortable. Then one day I had to move the couch and found that she'd been chewing the piece of cloth that covers the springs and hardware from underneath! At least she chose the right side to chew! We put a clear plastic carpet runner underneath it with the pokey side up and that keeps her out from under there.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Mend it with duct tape, i comes in many colours now, not just silver.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

While we're on the subject of chewing....Abby chewed the ends of the earpieces on my glasses a couple of days ago! I hope they can be repaired. After chewing the plug and cord of the lamp a week ago, yesterday she knocked the lamp over and broke the shade.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter got the edge of the carpet downstairs where it meets the tile in the hallway. DH wasn't happy as it was in the theater room, which he LOVES, but that's the worst he's ever done. I'm gonna make him read all of the posts on this thread so we'll see how lucky we've been so far!
I hope you were able to get the couch repaired!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

The Divine Miss Casey is a very discriminating chewer....she prefers to indulge in dirty underwear and socks. She is so regal!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, any world from the furniture store on either getting a piece of leather or replacing the cushion? I thought of you and your dilemma as I was reading about you hiring George Clooney to drive you around the country...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just wondering what the latest is on repairing the sofa. I hope you have found someone and that it can be repaired without costing you an arm and a leg. I need to file away information....it might be me any day!! I've even gone back to letting Cicero tear up pine cones in the floor....to keep him from chewing on anything else.:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the concern.....just today I went back to the furniture store with the "eaten" cushion. They took a picture of it to make sure the manufacturer knows excactly what cushion we are talking about.....because, they quoted a $75 charge to replace the whole cushion! I thought they must be talking about a childs couch, not my full size one!! Anyway, if that's really all they are going to charge, I have ordered two cushions so that they match. The damaged one has been worn for 5 or 6 years, so it would be hard to make them look alike. Of course,shipping will be extra, but I was pleased with the cost. I'm just hoping they weren't making a mistake!

(Missy, I'm not sure what I'd do with George Clooney except to look at him....LOL!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow that is terrific Judy... I hope it is not a mistake. and just looking at GC is up close and personal would be enough for most. LOL.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That news is better than what I would have expected...and I'm sure happy for you about that. I know you will be glad to have the sofa fixed and this behind you.

Now looking at your signature...and my avatar...I just can't believe these little eyebrow babies could do anything wrong.ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

The manufacturer of the couch wanted the little swatch of leather that was under it so they could match as best they could! Isn't it nice to know that there are still companies that go out of there way to help their consumers when they can! The couch was made in Canada, I don't know if that's where the parent company is from or not.....and the $75 is what they are charging for a cushion.....I still can't believe it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Judy, so glad you're able to have it repaired! And at such a low cost too! Good for you!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow...that's great news. (just catching up on this thread...sorry!) I had a dog eat a sofa cushion once too. I didn't even think about doing what you are doing. Wish I had had the havanese forum back then! How refreshing to find such great customer service!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Judy! that is terrific...maybe get an extra cushion ---ummm---just in case!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to hear all is going well with the cushion replacement. 

have you tried spaying the tempting furniture with Bitter Apple spray? I had to spray everything when Rico was a puppy. He loved to eat rugs, and I walk by a hole in the carpeting on the way to my office.

A pretty throw for the couch and some duct tape would work good, too! :-0


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Judy, just checking. Did you get your cushion back and everything look okay? I'm hoping things are fine again.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK....the saga continued and here are the pictures to prove it....the second and third feast were done when DH didn't put Doc in his expen. He only seems to enjoy the feast when we are gond. I try to keep him off the couch, but as you see, he still likes to catch a snooze now and then.....

As you can see, Doc has lost the pigment in his nose.....it never did get really black, but this winter it's lightened up again. Also, the center hole in the couch is not really there..that's just showing where the hole was.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That just proves that duct tape will fix anything!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Naughty doggie!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*That is a lesson for me...*

We have had hand me down couches since I had the cats. They ruined our first one, so I just accepted anyone's old one and kept replacing them. Now that Dante is 18, not that I am in a hurry, I have always thought that when he was gone we would get some nice leather furniture. Now I am not so sure!

Daisy digs before she goes to sleep...and that actually wears down the tapestry.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, if you get leather, get a taught fit, not this loosy-goosy stuff we have! I really think the first time Doc did this was an accident. I think he was chewing on a toy and the leather got in the way....then it was open season after that!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh but they DO look so cute!!! amazing you were able to fix most of it...


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Judy..I'm reading this thread for the first time and I have to say I laughed so hard it brought tears to my eyes!!! I had this happen several years ago with a Lab mix we had owned (though the couch wasn't leather). My DH wanted to strangle her..

My Hav's sometimes like to "root" in an area before they lie down..I can see if the material were loose then it would be easy to want to bite and claw at..


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.surefit.net/
I think it is time for a nice couch cover...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Karla, you don't like our patchwork couch?! ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Well Judy, I might be doing over my quilt square*

I think my background is too busy so I might be doing it over...how about a cute havanese with a leaf on his head with a busy background as a big patch?

I've gotta find a way to feel good about doing it over!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

HAHA...OK Linda, that sounds like a great solution! I'm really not sure what we are going to do. We'll get used to it, just like the bare walls that have needed decorating for 7 years, and won't realize how bad it looks until someone comes over!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Judy A said:


> OK....the saga continued and here are the pictures to prove it....the second and third feast were done when DH didn't put Doc in his expen. He only seems to enjoy the feast when we are gond. I try to keep him off the couch, but as you see, he still likes to catch a snooze now and then.....
> 
> As you can see, Doc has lost the pigment in his nose.....it never did get really black, but this winter it's lightened up again. Also, the center hole in the couch is not really there..that's just showing where the hole was.


 Judy, Judy ,Judy!! It's scary how much the same our "dogs chewed a hole/holes in sofa" are! Our leather sectional was the same exact color!! Only difference was the first hole of choice was on top where they love to lay. The second was on the corner of one of the cushions. Valentino wasn't the culprit that did the dirty deed but he helped make the hole MUCH bigger and pulled out alot of the stuffing. Our repair material of choice was also black duct tape! I also would strategically place throws and pillows when guests came over. I think my DH purposely didn't get it repaired so I would learn my lesson (he said it was because it was too expensive....which it was!) Anyway, that sectional went to the trash heap and I now have a beautiful new one that the dogs are NOT allowed on. If & when they do get to lay on it, I will be present at all times! I don't trust the little explorers! Anyway, I feel your pain hun!!:biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Judy A said:


> Karla, you don't like our patchwork couch?! ound:


Oh, I think it is beautiful...he did a wonderful job on it! hahahaha


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Judy A said:


> HAHA...OK Linda, that sounds like a great solution! I'm really not sure what we are going to do. We'll get used to it, just like the *bare walls that have needed decorating for 7 years, and won't realize how bad it looks until someone comes over*!


 *Oh my goodness I thought I was the only one who didn't have things on the walls. My mom cringes everytime she comes over. Between my inability/lazyiness to decorate and my clutter. She isn't a neat freak but she does better than me.*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Vicki.....it's nice to "share" the pain!

Katrina...I just need a good interior decorator....I have some "stuff" for the walls, I just don't know where to put it! I walk around holding things here and there, then put them back in the closet or behind the couch until the next time I feel the urge to walk around holding them up here and there.....LOL!


----------

